# Netzwerkdose fehlerhaft angeschlossen...



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung! 

Ich bin gerade dabei in meiner neuen Wohnung die Netzwerksteckdosen anzuschließen (Alles nach Standard A). Leider will ein Kabel überhaupt nicht so wie ich das möchte...

Wenn ich das Kabel teste so zeigt mein Testgerät einen Fehler an (Bilder an gehangen, Bild 1 erste Statusanzeige, Bild 2 die folgende Anzeige). Habe schon diese Dose 3 mal neu gepacht (habe vielleicht noch Kabelreserve um es einmal zu probieren...).
Das Patchpanel habe ich gestern nochmal neu aufgelegt. Leider immer noch der selbe Fehler  

Aus der Fehlerdarstellung werde ich auch nicht ganz Schlau. Irgendetwas muss ja vertauscht sein, nur was muss ich wie tauschen?!

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr eine Idee habt. Leider ist neu legen nicht möglich, da die Decke schon zu ist...

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße Jan


----------



## Knogle (11. Januar 2015)

Da musste leider wirklich tauschen, geht nicht anders


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Hi

Infos zu Kabeltyp, Dosen und Patchfeld wären Hilfreich.
Aderpaare korrekt ausgedreht? Da ich deinen Tester nicht kenne, arbeitet der mit einem Gegenstück?
Warum werden nur zwei Aderpaare angezeigt. Normal wäre das alle Adern aufgelegt sind.


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich die Anzeige richtig verstehe, dann müsste es wie folgt auf der Dose getauscht werden:
3 auf 1
1 auf 3
und
2 auf 6
6 auf 2

Aber ich habe mich genau auf die Markierungen auf der Dose verlassen ... kann das eventuell was falsch sein? Der andere Anschluss an der Dose geht ohne Probleme...

Diese Dose hat mich bisher Nerven gekostet -.-"


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Ohh sorry, nun die Infos 

Kabeltyp: Ligawo Verlegekabel Cat7 
Dose: Ligawo doppel Datendose, Cat6a
Patchpanel: LogiLink Patchpanel 10" Cat6

Aufgedreht ist alles korrekt - habe es nun 3 mal an der Dose gemacht. Da stimmt alles wie es auf der Dose angegeben ist.
Der Tester arbeitet mit einem Gegenstück. Bilder von dem Gegenstück habe ich an gehangen.
Die andren Leitungen werden mit grün als korrekt aufgelegt gekennzeichnet.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Von welchem Anbieter ist der Tester, wegen einer Anleitung wie das Ding zu lesen ist.
Wenn alle Dosen gleich sind und du nach Farbe aufgelegt hast, glaub ich an einen Fehler beim ausdrehen der Aderpaare.


Am Tester der Schalter für Grund/Erde ist der An oder Aus? Kann sein das du einen Kurzschluss gegen die Abschirmung hast.


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Wie oben ergänzt habe ich diese korrekt aufgedreht. Habe dies auch erst vermutet und deshalb nochmal aufgelegt.

Hier der Tester:
Intellinet Network Solutions : Multifunction Cable Tester


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Bei den Fehlerhaften Paaren leuchtet der Grund bei dem Gegenstück auf. Sonst wird da nicht angezeigt.

Wie kann ich den Kurzschluss beheben bzw. wie finde ich ihn?


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig lese, in der Anleitung, sollten alle LED grün leuchten, wenn alles in Ordnung ist.
Bei deiner Anzeige würde das heißen das das Kabel defekt ist.  Wechselt die Anzeige bei diesem Kabel, rot/grün im Wechsel?


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Sutarex schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Kurzschluss beheben bzw. wie finde ich ihn?



Mit einem 8000€ Messgerät kein Problem... Die Zeigen das Grafisch an.


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe, dann wechselt die Anzeige.

Wie beschrieben, zeigt er es erst so an wie auf Bild 1. Dann prüft er das nächste Aderpaar und sieht wie auf Bild 2 aus. Die anderen Paare laufen dann durch und er zeigt immer grün an.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Anzeige rot/grün wechselt soll laut Anleitung Tester das Kabel defekt sein. Haste ein Multimeter zur Hand um die Leitung "durchzuklingeln"? Also auf Aderschluss zu testen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Januar 2015)

Da ich aus den Bildern nicht schlau werde, wie hast du die Adern geklemmt?
Kannst du Bilder von der Dose und dem Patchfeld mal hochladen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Leider habe ich kein Multimeter 

Ein defektes Kabel wäre ziemlich schlecht...


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Ich kann leider erst morgen Bilder machen. Lade die dann mal hoch.

Alle Leitungen sind nach 568A Standard aufgelegt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Dosen und Panel sind Standardware. Die Dosen werden so von verschiedenen Anbietern vertrieben. Hab davon schon ein paar hundert verbaut. 
Wenn er genau nach Farbe aufgelegt hat, braucht man eigentlich noch nicht mal ein Messgerät. 
Hast du noch eine Dose über? Nicht das die defekt ist. Oder gar der Port am Panel. Kommt auch schon mal vor.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Januar 2015)

Jetzt komm ich langsam hinter, wenn das erste Bild 568A zeigt und das 2te 568B (Also Grün/Grün-weiß mit Orange/Orange-weiß getauscht), dann ist (min.) eine Ader von dem Paar orange/orange-weiß defekt.


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Ich kann morgen auch mal eine andere Dose probieren.

Wirklich defekt oder nur getauscht?


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Januar 2015)

Wenn man seinem Messgerät glauben kann wären Weiss/Grün und Weiss/Orange defekt. 

Im Notfall kannst du aber eine Verbindung aufbauen, in dem du Weiss/Blau und Weiss/Braun auf 1/2 und 3/6 tackerst. Am Panel entsprechend synchron. Es werden ja nur 4 Adern benötigt.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Sutarex (11. Januar 2015)

Gebe morgen mal eine Rückmeldung was eine neue Dose gebracht hat!

Wofür sind die anderen 4 Adern dann?

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

4 Adern -> 100mbit
8 Adern -> 1gbit


----------



## Sutarex (12. Januar 2015)

Abend zusammen!

Heute kam leider die Gewissheit: Kabel defekt 

Es sind 4 Adern betroffen, deshalb auch das seltsame Fehlerbild. Tja nun muss ich das wohl tauschen 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Schönen Abend Jan


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2015)

n'Abend

na schade das meine Diagnose zutreffend war... Hoffentlich kannst du das einigermassen schnell beheben und musst nicht ganze Wände dafür abreissen.


----------

